

Stop labeling everything as an impedance mismatch - josdirksen
http://www.smartjava.org/content/stop-labeling-everything-impedance-mismatch

======
rachelbythebay
18 years ago: "Oh good, the kids are back, and they are well hammered. None of
them can walk properly, and they keep bumping into the cubicle walls and
making everything on my desk shake. Since I'm not drunk, the impedance
mismatch makes it impossible for me to carry on a conversation with them, so
I'm just trying to block them out."

\-- <http://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nscpdorm.html>

You never know -- maybe someone using that term is calling back to /that/
sense of it instead of a strict electrical construct. When I use it in my
writing, I'm definitely thinking about his post.

